

The full time job is dead - gyre007
https://medium.com/backchannel/the-full-time-job-is-dead-b9528bda1c87

======
devindotcom
What an incredibly limited worldview one must have to write an article like
this, with a headline like that!

~~~
gyre007
There is a better view on the problem published by economist.com [1] albeit
you need to be registered.

[1] [http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21594264-previous-
tec...](http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21594264-previous-
technological-innovation-has-always-delivered-more-long-run-employment-not-
less)

